# Mac OS X Tiger



## louisnathan24 (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver sur internet le programme d'installation de Mac OS X Tiger. Je voudrais créer un cd bootable pour un iMac g4 donc processeur PPC.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci d'avance

Cordialement 

Louis


----------



## Lamahi (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir, 

avant, Mac OS X Tiger était au format CD. Tu ne le trouveras pas sur Internet, mais si tu le trouves, ne donnes pas le lien, c’est illégal.


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Janvier 2021)

Tu peux l'acheter sur e-bay. Achete par contre les DVD noirs pas les gris ils sont liés à un type de machine.


----------



## louisnathan24 (15 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais créer une clé USB bootable de Mac OS X Tiger 10.4 pour mon iMac G4 a partir de mon MacBook pro mi-2009 sous OS X El Capitan 10.11.6.
PS : Je dispose déjà du fichier image disque (.iso) de mac OS X Tiger.

Est ce que vous savez comment faire ?

Cordialement

Louis

*Note de la modération :* on déménage, inutile de créer un nouveau message


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2021)

louisnathan24 a dit:


> a partir de mon MacBook pro mi-2009


Ce MBP ne peut pas démarrer depuis une clé USB, uniquement que depuis un DVD original ! Donc tu comprends bien qu'avec ton iMac G4 que c'est la même chose !


louisnathan24 a dit:


> PS : Je dispose déjà du fichier image disque (.iso) de mac OS X Tiger.


Ce fichier n'est pas légal. Hé oui, a l'époque tous les Mac étaient vendus avec 2 DVD, 1 contenant OS X, 1 contenant les logiciels.


louisnathan24 a dit:


> Est ce que vous savez comment faire ?


Tu oublies.


----------



## Anthony (15 Janvier 2021)

On va déménager dans la bonne section, d’ailleurs, même si ça ne change rien à la réponse.


----------



## maxou56 (15 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ce MBP ne peut pas démarrer depuis une clé USB


Bonsoir,
???
Le MBP mi 2009 peut démarrer depuis une clé USB .


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Le MBP mi 2009 peut démarrer depuis une clé USB .


Tu es sûr, un modèle de 2010 aucun problème, mais de 2009 j'ai un énorme doute ?


----------



## Lamahi (16 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tu es sûr, un modèle de 2010 aucun problème, mais de 2009 j'ai un énorme doute ?


Bonjour,

moi oui, j’ai démarré sur une clé USB avec un iMac mi-2008.


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2021)

Comme je n'ai pas de tels brontosaures, tout juste un MBP de 2010, j'avais un gros doute. Mais est-ce valable pour toutes les gammes de Mac mini, MBP et iMac ?


----------



## Lamahi (16 Janvier 2021)

J’ai un MacBook qui est aussi de 2008. Il détecte la clé USB démarrable mais affiche un "cercle barré". Clé USB démarrable de OS X El Capitan et son OS Max. qui est Mac OS X Lion.


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> J’ai un MacBook qui est aussi de 2008. Il détecte la clé USB démarrable mais affiche un "cercle barré".


Entendons nous bien, ah quoi bon dire que que la clé USB affiche une icône de sens interdit si on on peut pas faire une installation directe !


----------



## Lamahi (16 Janvier 2021)

Elle est quand même détectée.


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> Elle est quand même détectée.


Si ça ne sert à rien pour la suite, donc pouvoir faire une installation directe, ce n'est pas la peine de le mentionner, puisqu'il faudra obligatoirement passer par une installation depuis le DVD original et/ou depuis le DVD de Snow Leopard 10.6.3 au minimum.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Janvier 2021)

J'ai un Tiger en boite et plus de Mac PPC, ni Intel alors s'il veut Tiger  je peux le lui vendre... me faire un MP.


----------



## maxou56 (16 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tu es sûr, un modèle de 2010 aucun problème, mais de 2009 j'ai un énorme doute ?


Oui oui  ça fonctionne
Je viens de réinstaller El Capitan via une clé d'installation sur ce "Macosaure" (ça fonctionne aussi avec Maverick et Yosemite, mais pas testé avec Lion et Mountain Lion)
MBP 15" mi 2009 2.66GHz
Par contre est-ce que c'était possible à l'origine ou après une MAJ du firmware ??
(j'ai très rapidement retiré le lecteur DVD pour mettre un SSD et faire un Fusion drive, je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir utilisé le DVD de réinstallation sur cette machine)


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Par contre est-ce que c'était possible à l'origine ou après une MAJ du firmware ??


Si je ne m'abuse, il faut bien faire les mises à jour de sécurité et EFI depuis Snow Leopard 10.6.8 v1.1.


----------



## pershing78 (18 Janvier 2021)

louisnathan24 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à trouver sur internet le programme d'installation de Mac OS X Tiger. Je voudrais créer un cd bootable pour un iMac g4 donc processeur PPC.
> 
> ...


bonjour tu trouveras tout sur macintosh garden ou macintosh repository, à graver via un graveur dvd même sous windows avec power iso par exemple ca marche super bien !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> *Ce fichier n'est pas légal.* Hé oui, a l'époque tous les Mac étaient vendus avec 2 DVD, 1 contenant OS X, 1 contenant les logiciels.


Je te rappelle en préambule qu'on pouvait parfaitement acheter Tiger séparément aussi, à l'époque.

Déjà, lorsque je modérais ce forum et quelques autres, je m'insurgeait contre cet abus de langage, ce fichier est parfaitement légal, jamais une loi n'a été votée le rendant illégal, seule son utilisation peut contrevenir aux dispositions des textes régissant la propriété industrielle (mais le fait pour le propriétaire de ne plus le commercialiser peut, le cas échéant le faire considérer comme abandonware). Par ailleurs, pour que ça soit le cas, il faudrait prouver que son utilisateur n'a jamais disposé légitimement de ce logiciel, car la licence d'utilisation n'est pas liée au support physique, mais bien au logiciel lui-même, et n'est pas limitée dans le temps, donc, si notre ami a un jour fait l'acquisition, directement ou en bundle, de Tiger, peu importe qu'il le télécharge ensuite (par exemple en cas de défectuosité du support physique), sa licence d'utilisation reste valable.

Enfin, s'il n'a jamais acheté Tiger, je lui suggérerais de télécharger Panther ou Jaguar (selon le modèle d'iMac G4 qu'il possède), car la possession de cette machine implique ipso facto qu'il détient la licence de celui de ces logiciels qui était à l'origine fourni avec la machine, et donc, dans ce cas, il ne contreviendrait aucunement aux dispositions des textes régissant la propriété intellectuelle !


----------



## tantoillane (18 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,
As-tu simplement essayé depuis l'utilitaire disque, de restaurer ta clef USB à partir de l'ISO en utilisant bien une table de partition apple pour la clef USB ?


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te rappelle en préambule qu'on pouvait parfaitement acheter Tiger séparément aussi, à l'époque.


Oh mais tu as raison, mais moi je réponds à ceci...


louisnathan24 a dit:


> PS : Je dispose déjà du fichier image disque (.iso) de mac OS X Tiger.


...or Apple n'a jamais diffusé sur ses serveurs le moindre fichier .iso qui est propre au monde Microsoft. Oui, on peut acheter une ancienne version, mais sur CD ou DVD.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2021)

Ça ne l'avancerait pas, en principe, seuls les Mac Intel peuvent démarrer depuis un périphérique USB, les PPC eux, nécessitent un périphérique Firewire pour bouter depuis un disque externe. Il existe bien une manip, que j'avais décrit naguère, pour démarrer un Mac PPC depuis un périphérique USB en utilisant l'interface de l'open firmware, mais le forum où j'avais fait paraitre cette info a perdu une bonne partie de son historique lors d'un changement d'hébergeur. J'avais à l'époque autorisé Dandu à reproduire la méthode sur son site le Journal du Lapin, peut-être en lui posant la question ?

Mais il faut savoir que la méthode reste aléatoire, elle fonctionne sur certains modèles mais pas sur tous.

Note pour Locke : Je dispose d'un fichier .iso de Tiger parfaitement "légal", car c'est une copie de sécurité de mon DVD, qui est d'ailleurs lui-même toujours opérationnel, et la justice a tranché à maintes reprises : la copie de sécurité destinée à pallier à la défectuosité du support original est un droit. Ce qui est illégal, ça n'est pas d'utiliser un fichier quelconque, téléchargé ou non, ce qui est illégal, c'est d'utiliser un logiciel du commerce sans l'avoir acheté, c'est ça qu'il convient (éventuellement, s'il n'a pas acheté Tiger) de reprocher à louisnathan 24, et pas la provenance du fichier qu'il a téléchargé. Tant qu'à faire à un membre le reproche d'un acte illégal, mieux vaut lui reprocher la bonne illégalité, c'était le sens de mon intervention.


----------



## dandu (19 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te rappelle en préambule qu'on pouvait parfaitement acheter Tiger séparément aussi, à l'époque.
> 
> Déjà, lorsque je modérais ce forum et quelques autres, je m'insurgeait contre cet abus de langage, ce fichier est parfaitement légal, jamais une loi n'a été votée le rendant illégal, seule son utilisation peut contrevenir aux dispositions des textes régissant la propriété industrielle (mais le fait pour le propriétaire de ne plus le commercialiser peut, le cas échéant le faire considérer comme abandonware). Par ailleurs, pour que ça soit le cas, il faudrait prouver que son utilisateur n'a jamais disposé légitimement de ce logiciel, car la licence d'utilisation n'est pas liée au support physique, mais bien au logiciel lui-même, et n'est pas limitée dans le temps, donc, si notre ami a un jour fait l'acquisition, directement ou en bundle, de Tiger, peu importe qu'il le télécharge ensuite (par exemple en cas de défectuosité du support physique), sa licence d'utilisation reste valable.
> 
> Enfin, s'il n'a jamais acheté Tiger, je lui suggérerais de télécharger Panther ou Jaguar (selon le modèle d'iMac G4 qu'il possède), car la possession de cette machine implique ipso facto qu'il détient la licence de celui de ces logiciels qui était à l'origine fourni avec la machine, et donc, dans ce cas, il ne contreviendrait aucunement aux dispositions des textes régissant la propriété intellectuelle !





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça ne l'avancerait pas, en principe, seuls les Mac Intel peuvent démarrer depuis un périphérique USB, les PPC eux, nécessitent un périphérique Firewire pour bouter depuis un disque externe. Il existe bien une manip, que j'avais décrit naguère, pour démarrer un Mac PPC depuis un périphérique USB en utilisant l'interface de l'open firmware, mais le forum où j'avais fait paraitre cette info a perdu une bonne partie de son historique lors d'un changement d'hébergeur. J'avais à l'époque autorisé Dandu à reproduire la méthode sur son site le Journal du Lapin, peut-être en lui posant la question ?
> 
> Mais il faut savoir que la méthode reste aléatoire, elle fonctionne sur certains modèles mais pas sur tous.
> 
> Note pour Locke : Je dispose d'un fichier .iso de Tiger parfaitement "légal", car c'est une copie de sécurité de mon DVD, qui est d'ailleurs lui-même toujours opérationnel, et la justice a tranché à maintes reprises : la copie de sécurité destinée à pallier à la défectuosité du support original est un droit. Ce qui est illégal, ça n'est pas d'utiliser un fichier quelconque, téléchargé ou non, ce qui est illégal, c'est d'utiliser un logiciel du commerce sans l'avoir acheté, c'est ça qu'il convient (éventuellement, s'il n'a pas acheté Tiger) de reprocher à louisnathan 24, et pas la provenance du fichier qu'il a téléchargé. Tant qu'à faire à un membre le reproche d'un acte illégal, mieux vaut lui reprocher la bonne illégalité, c'était le sens de mon intervention.



Globalement, t'as tort. Même si t'as le droit de faire une copie de sauvegarde, ça doit être _ta_ copie de sauvegarde, déjà. Dans si dans ton cas c'est valable (t'as sauvegardé ton DVD), télécharger l'ISO, c'est pas valable. C'est comme pour les émulateurs : le droit à la copie privée ne te permet pas de télécharger la ROM du jeu si tu l'as, parce que c'est pas ta copie privée. Donc même si ton Mac est arrivé avec Panther, Jaguar, etc., t'as pas le "droit" de télécharger l'ISO de l'OS.

Et ensuite, la licence de Mac OS X, à l'achat, est valable pour un ordinateur. Du point de vue du contrat, c'est sur un appareil à la fois... et c'est tout. Y a pas de bonne et de mauvaise illégalité, même si dans l'absolu le contrat d'utilisation d'Apple est pas une loi. 

Et pour l'USB : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/04/21/booter-un-mac-powerpc-en-usb/


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Globalement, t'as tort. Même si t'as le droit de faire une copie de sauvegarde, ça doit être _ta_ copie de sauvegarde, déjà. Dans si dans ton cas c'est valable (t'as sauvegardé ton DVD), télécharger l'ISO, c'est pas valable. C'est comme pour les émulateurs : le droit à la copie privée ne te permet pas de télécharger la ROM du jeu si tu l'as, parce que c'est pas ta copie privée. Donc même si ton Mac est arrivé avec Panther, Jaguar, etc., t'as pas le "droit" de télécharger l'ISO de l'OS.
> 
> Et ensuite, la licence de Mac OS X, à l'achat, est valable pour un ordinateur. Du point de vue du contrat, c'est sur un appareil à la fois... et c'est tout. Y a pas de bonne et de mauvaise illégalité, même si dans l'absolu le contrat d'utilisation d'Apple est pas une loi.
> 
> Et pour l'USB : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/04/21/booter-un-mac-powerpc-en-usb/


Je ne crois pas, ce que tu as acheté, ça n'est pas le support, matériel ou immatériel du logiciel, ce que tu as acheté, c'est la licence d'utilisation, donc, en termes simples : le droit d'utilisation du logiciel.

Par contre, pour l'utilisation sur une seule machine, tu as raison, mais ça ne t'empêche pas, lorsque la première machine où tu l'as installé n'existe plus (ou si tu l'as désinstallé de la dite machine), de l'installer sur une autre, c'est "une machine à la fois" (pour l'installation, hein, pas pour l'utilisation, tu ne peux pas l'installer sur plusieurs machines au prétexte que tu n'en utilises qu'une seule à la fois).


----------

